# shrimp! shrimp shrimp!!



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

Shadow Panda =) and my crs tanks

Thanks to Matt! and Frank


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

that's a sexy shadow


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

My blue bolt shadow panda and bkk 

Thanks to Matt for going threw the trouble of sorting everything out

Very nice blue bolt frank, there all very nice sized shrimp, I really like the one shadow panda that is very blue

I lent my brother my ph tester, I was wondering what's your Tds and ph... My ph is over 9 and Tds 250 but I have oebt breeding in it. And the bb is loving life right now eating away with everyone


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

ooo that pretty high ph??


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Your BB looks amazing!! Jealous!!!

I don't wanna hijack but here is a pic of my BKK from frank today


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ph of 9 = broken test meter lol


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

It was a water test one, my brother rcode did it I'll double check with hin


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Noway CRS can survive and breed in ph of 9. Your test kit prob expired bro.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That's the WR I got








and the BKK


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Got straight back to work after picking up the shrimps and started dripping, and you guys beat me to this thread ;-)

Thanks You to Frank and Matt, the colour on the TBs are just beyond description. I already wish that I had gotten some BB and shadows... when is the next group buy? LOL


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> Your BB looks amazing!! Jealous!!!
> 
> I don't wanna hijack but here is a pic of my BKK from frank today


I call female!


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

very nice shrimps guys


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

damn it. i wish i had tank space available to order with you guys!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

geezzzz - beautiful shrimps - so when can we expect these to start breeding - in a couple of months? I hope.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Redoing all my tanks so hopefully will have some setup for these guys soon.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Same with me, I really wanna build a stand like franks


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My wine red extreme


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, I'll post some of mine.

My WR extreme









Another one









A tri-colour mischling


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good!! My TBs were hiding this morning, I hope they show up tonight. They seem to get bullied by my CRS... Like they get walked on all the time by the bigger 1s


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

this thread is turning me in to a jealous bastard.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol don't be I'm sure there will be another group buy from frank again! 

Ps. I need to hand feed my TB they are shy as hell. My adults come and bully them away. Is this common when adding new shrimp? I mean even the babies get in there to fight. My BKK just turns around and walks away lol w/e I'll hand feed once a week


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> Lol don't be I'm sure there will be another group buy from frank again!
> 
> Ps. I need to hand feed my TB they are shy as hell. My adults come and bully them away. Is this common when adding new shrimp? I mean even the babies get in there to fight. My BKK just turns around and walks away lol w/e I'll hand feed once a week


try giving it a little time. TB much rather prefer scavenging around and picking on algae and micro-organism. You can also feed them barley as well.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> try giving it a little time. TB much rather prefer scavenging around and picking on algae and micro-organism. You can also feed them barley as well.


I agree with frank, my blue bolt and bkk would hide under the filter or moss, and wouldn't go for the food, but there picking at the rocks everywhere.

I thin hand feeding might by a little much, try getting the food bebi, even the adults love it, and it rains food down on the whole tank and is good to help start more micro food everywhere on the ground


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

damn I want to start a shrimp tank again after seeing this thread.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> damn I want to start a shrimp tank again after seeing this thread.


Well then this is not gonna help 






























Everyone gets along great! Lots of oebt babies running around


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Those are gorgeous shrimp you guys...... and so much blue..... my favorite!!! Congrats!!


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

very nice shrimp all


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Found my WR Extreme and BKK chillin out together on my frogbit roots

Haven't seen them in afew days, was starting to worry  How are everyone's TBs doing? 

I expect in 6-8 months for my Aqua Soil to reach end of life as it will be 1 Year this October. I most likely will need to start budgeting and planning out my next tank as I figure I have 3 months to start saving and 3 months needed to fully cycle and be ready for shrimp.

Working with only 1 tank is difficult!


----------

